# Einar Rasmussen ships



## Jostein (Sep 9, 2006)

Looking for pictures of the following ships from Einar Rasmussen,Kristiansand Norwayolyrover 61.Polyfreedom 67,Polycrown 63,Polytrader 63,Polyqueen 65,Polykarp 63.

Best Regards
Jostein


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Pics*

Info on Polyrover.

Search results for "28162"
The search returned 11 results.

You are viewing page 1 of 1



Table 1. The search results for 28162. ON LR/IMO ID Year Name Tons Change Starke Ref. Main Owner 
28162 1959 KAGAWA MARU 182 
5281623 5281623 1961 POLYROVER 11597 V1961 #638 
5281623 5281623 1961 TAI JOHN 11597 1968 V1961 #638 
7628162 7628162 1978 YAKASSE 13022 V1978 #1846 
7628162 7628162 1978 FRANCOIS D'ASSISE 13022 1992 V1978 #1846 
7628162 7628162 1978 YVES DELMAS 13022 1995 V1978 #1846 
7628162 7628162 1978 OLYMPIA 13022 1997 V1978 #1846 
7628162 7628162 1978 PANAGHIA GRIGOROUSSA 13022 1999 V1978 #1846 
6128162 1992 HYDRA 2900 
9228162 9228162 2002 PLAYA DE ARITZATXU 2446 
9281621 9281621 2003 H.OSTERVOLD 2034 

Ni Pic as yet but will look into it.
joller6


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,
Had posted 4 Pics for you but they seem to have been deleted?
Sorry about that,i will have to look up all over again to get the Links for you.may take some time.
joller6


----------



## Macbarry (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking For Photos Of Ms Sunpolyna As I Was Ab On Her From 7-8-68 To 2-4-69 Much App Macbarry


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Macbarry,

Photo and details for 'Sunpolyna' at www.sjohistorie.no/skip/s/Sunpolyna 19?distrikt=None

Dennis.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Macbarry* and welcome to* SN*. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Several Rasmussen ships here: http://www.sjohistorie.no/rederier/e/Einar Rasmussen 1 

(Oh - the thread is now old, and now only one ship is searched for - I didn't notice it...)

Picture of the Sunpolyna in SN gallery here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/146658/title/sunpolyna/cat/532 Slight discussion on Sunpolyna in Norwegian here: http://lardex.18.forumer.com/a/ms-sunpolyna_post772.html )


----------



## Polyglory (Sep 9, 2005)

I was on the Oil Tankers M/T Polyglory and M/t Polystar.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/2633

Happy days


----------



## Polyglory (Sep 9, 2005)

Polyglory said:


> I was on the Oil Tankers M/T Polyglory and M/t Polystar.
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/2633
> 
> Happy days


Also see on here for quite a few of the rest of the Company ships.

http://www.sjohistorie.no/seksjoner/skip/skipsliste?registertype=None&type=skip&distrikt=&letter=p


----------

